

Dear HN: What interesting algorithms would you like to read about? - nicksdjohnson

I'm the author of the Damn Cool Algorithms series of posts (http://blog.notdot.net/tag/damn-cool-algorithms), a couple of which have been featured here on HN, and I'm looking at resuming the series on a more regular basis.<p>What algorithms do you think are 'damn cool' and not already sufficiently well written about in an accessible manner?
======
fjellfras
Would you mind me asking you a question? It is pretty obvious that you are
good at algorithms. Would you mind sharing how you got good at them?

I ask because although I am decent at programming as well as putting together
the general structure of a program I seem to be weak at algorithms and have
not had much success while trying to improve. Any advice: books / methodology
is welcome.

Thanks

------
snikolov
Dynamic Time Warping is a pretty neat application of dynamic programming that
takes two time series and tries to squish one time series to look like the
other, with some constraints that you can't do too much squishing. This is
used a lot in speech recognition to normalize away variation like e.g. how
long you spend on a vowel sound.

------
mlxer
Bayesian networks.

Linear programming - not because it is cool but because it is so useful.

------
nry
A step by step implementation of a bloom filter would be awesome.

------
cschmidt
Granted, they are data structures and not algorithms, but skip lists are
really cool.

------
pizza
If you could really easily explain FFT algorithms, that'd be sweet!

------
bking
Mutating Algorithms?

------
remosi
homomorphic signatures?

